# Thick lipped Gourami



## kicksilver (Aug 9, 2012)

Anyone have any experience keeping this fish? What about keeping it with other Gourami fish of different species? The Petco near my house just started getting these in, and I'm considering buying one for my 55G to accompany my Dwarf and Pearl Gourami. 
They have the "Sunset" color morph. Is this one going to be any more aggressive than the standard variety, or less hardy in any way?


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Thick Lips tend to hang lower in the water colunm than other gouramis. They are really not aggressive and should be fine with the Leeri-Pearl. As or Sunset and other dwarfs, just don't get two males and you should be fine. Research how to sex them as it is not hard and the big box store people don't have a clue.


----------

